# What is the men women ratio in your class?



## Tiberius (Jul 20, 2010)

Yea what the title said.


----------



## Gruenewald (Jul 20, 2010)

Most of the time, one girl. She's very young compared to everybody else in the class (like 15 I think, and it's an adult class) and she's quite talented; very hard worker. There'll also be the odd day where one of our other women show up though. I don't know, I guess they have things to do =\

We had a pair of women who used to show up, a brown belt and an orange (I think?) but the former was eventually injured somehow and her friend didn't want to show as a result, which I find unfortunate.

Oh also, there are like 12-20 people on average in our classes, so I'd say roughly 15:1 male:female ration. =)


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi, 

I've been doing JuJutsu itself for about 6 months and changed classes around 2 months ago because I found a better teacher.

In the first class there was around 25-30 students 3 of us were women but I guess that's gone down to 2 now.  While I was there 2 young girls came for a few beginners lessons and then didn't come back again.   In my present class there is so far just me and 4 young men.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Mar 21, 2011)

We tend to have a 1:5 ratio which I believe is fairly high all things considering.


----------



## ETinCYQX (Mar 22, 2011)

1 out of roughly 30.


----------



## Chat Noir (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm the only woman in my Judo class of all men and young boys, but then I'm also the only woman in my Wing Chun class. You get used to it after a while - I think I'd be shocked to see other women in class along side me after so many years.  I'm sure it's different in Korean styles though where the women probably outnumber the men.  Go figure...


----------



## Judokarl (Sep 22, 2011)

At our locaton I train at we have 6 regular women. And the number of students at our dojo I still dont know. I could have sworn no more than 30 but when we went to the state campoinships we had over 55 studnets competing and more show up to support. So the ratio depends on the alignment of the stars. But generaly its about 1:5 or 1:10 depending on how many men show up and how little women show up.


----------



## Cyriacus (Sep 22, 2011)

About 16 out of 52. Overall.


----------



## softstylist (Sep 23, 2011)

we have only a few female practitioners but most are male. I find this a  real pity as the art that we practice (jujutsu) is a great art for  women and the ones we do have are quite exceptional at it but alas they  are few and far between.


----------



## Drac (Sep 23, 2011)

We have only 3 female students outta 10 regular male students. One works as a dispatcher so she is not there alot.


----------



## rlobrecht (Sep 23, 2011)

For adults, it about 3 or 4 men to one woman. For the kids the ratio is slanted even further towards boys, maybe 8 or 10 to 1. 

Rick


----------



## oftheherd1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Other arts seem to have commented here so I will as well.  In Hapkido I would say the ratio was more like 50 to 1 or perhaps greater.  It isn't a popular MA to begin with.  Fewer women seem to want to do it than men.  I have never been sure why, but suspect it is a combination of the grappling and devastation.


----------



## Grasshopper22 (Apr 11, 2012)

Men:Women is about 15:1


----------



## scottcatchot (May 26, 2012)

I am at a very small dojo that is trying to reestablish itself. Adults 2 men 1 woman, kids class 6 girls one boy ( not counting the two instructors both male) Hopefully we will pick up more as time goes on.


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 28, 2012)

20:1


----------



## TapouT (Jun 21, 2012)

Looking at all these ratios mines pretty high I guess!

Mines 3 girls out of 9 people usually...  Only one adult women and me and the orange belt girl are in highschool.


----------

